
Ask HN: Which Open Source projects are looking for maintainers? - emadehsan
High impact Open Source projects in dire need of maintainers &#x2F; core collaborators?<p>Are there any lists maintained of such projects?
======
Jefro118
I started putting together a list here:
[https://www.sourcesort.com/zombies](https://www.sourcesort.com/zombies). Only
a few projects on there at the moment though. I found projects which had 10 or
more unresponded issues created since the project was last updated.

~~~
emadehsan
Interesting. So are these the projects you came across or did you establish
some way to find them?

~~~
Jefro118
I used the GitHub API search endpoint to find them and some extra code to
filter them - searching for projects last updated more than 3 months ago with
more than 5 open issues and more than 2/3 of open issues having had no
response from a maintainer.

I was surprised by how few projects turned up actually, so I'll probably
rethink this and update the list soon.

------
eesmith
[https://www.codeshelter.co/](https://www.codeshelter.co/)

"Code Shelter is a collective of volunteer software developers that aims to
help with maintaining popular open source projects whose authors need a hand
or don't have the time to maintain them any more."

~~~
0x2c8
Thank you for this! Looks like a good starting point, and a nice community.

~~~
eesmith
HN discussion at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19199647](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19199647)
.

------
sven_n
[https://blogs.apache.org/logging/entry/apache_log4net_needs_...](https://blogs.apache.org/logging/entry/apache_log4net_needs_help)

------
emadehsan
[https://github.com/search?q=looking+for+maintainer](https://github.com/search?q=looking+for+maintainer)

Yields some interesting results

~~~
emadehsan
[https://github.com/pickhardt/maintainers-
wanted](https://github.com/pickhardt/maintainers-wanted)

Found this list via above search

